# Sticky  Rob's 1966 Restoration



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi,
I just recently joined the forum to help with the restoration of my 1966 GTO. So far I have found the site to be a great tool and I decided that I would give back with a running log of my restoration. I did this with a previous resto and found it helpful to me and for others. A little background, I have had lots of different muscle cars but have been predominantly a mopar guy. The other car I did was a 70 Road Runner. That said when I graduated high school my car was a white 1966 Gto and I have allways wanted to own another. A few years back I saw one in a garage near my house. I talked to the guy and offered to buy it (note it was a white 4spd just like my high school car). Great guy and he considered my offer but his wife really wanted him to keep the car and get it going again. A few weeks back I happened to ride by and see the care sitting outside which was odd as it was allways kept in the garage. I shot him an email and asked if maybe he would reconsider as the weather was going to take a toll on the car. He returned my email stating he might consider as he had wrecked his other car and needed to repair it. Along with that he had also injured his hand. Making it unlikley he would get to the car anytime soon. So there is the long story, now I have a car to restore. I'll post some pictures when I get them downloaded. Thanks to those of you that have already posted great info to help me get started.
Rob


----------



## lugnutx2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome!! Can't wait to see the pics! I also have a 66 project, but it's on the back burner for now.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!! :cheers


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Here is a picture of me bringing it home.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

A few pictures of the interior before dissasembly started.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Some interior dissasembly.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Here are a couple of the fender tag. I did a little research but not sure I got it right. Looks like one stripped down GTO. Anyone who is knowledgable on these take a shot. I would be interested in how it reads.

Thanks, Rob


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Pretty much have the dash and everything inside the firewall removed.


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

That body looks awesome in white!
Solid looking floor.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Car was originally from Texas. It's been on the east coast for awhile but in a garage most of that time. It's going to need a little metal work but not near what some I had looked at would have required.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Anyone have a recomendation for a nice reasonably priced four wheel disk setup. Car currently has all drums with the single bowl master.

Thanks, Rob


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice project, there is a lot of info here on the group on disk conversions if you use the search feature.
I just did the front disc conversion on mine since most of the stopping power is in the front and the rear drums are more than adequate.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

1966GT0 said:


> Anyone have a recomendation for a nice reasonably priced four wheel disk setup. Car currently has all drums with the single bowl master.
> 
> Thanks, Rob


Take a look at Wilwood. My 69 was an original front disc car, but I went with a Wilwood system on all 4 wheels. The car has been up and running since 2011, went on the full Power Tour in 2013, and the brake system has been trouble free.

Bear


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks Bear,
Thats one of the sets I have been looking at, it's good to hear some real world experiences with them.
Rob


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Here are a few more pics everything under the hood pretty much stripped.
Headliner removed. Side glass removed. Front clip removed.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hit a milestone today!!


----------



## MAXXFJ (Nov 22, 2009)

I too have a 1966 GTO & in need of a full blown resto. I've been a member here on the forum for quite some time for the same reasons as yourself. I'll be following your thread very closely trying to learn what I can. I'm at, well have been at the same point for a long time. I have the original 389 & trans out of the car & that's where I had to stop for several reasons, some personal but mostly the money issue. This morning I just decided #*#*it, it's going to start to get done & finding your thread was great. I'm still stuck between a resto-mod & just a basic resto. My history with the car is on here somewhere, but in a nutshell, I can never sell the car. It must stay in the family. Still don't know where I'm going to get the cash I'll need but I'm getting my act together as of now. Good luck with your build & I'll be hanging around picking up what I can.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Made up a body cradle this weekend. It does the trick in the garage, hopefully it will also allow me to transport it for blasting and bodywork.


----------



## Sammuzzu1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Sweet. Gotta love those Texas rides. Have fun with it.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sill at it just haven't had time to post. Here are a few updated pics.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

As you can see the body is done metal wise and in etch primer. Here are some pictures of the suspension. Went with The Right Stuff four wheel power disk all the way around. Lowered the front 2".


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

I delivered the rolling chassis to the shop on Friday so it can be reunited with the body. I'll post some pictures when I get it back home. I was hoping to take it right to the shop doing the final body and paint but his shop is at capacity at the moment. I'll just keep going with the restoration of components.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1966GT0 said:


> I delivered the rolling chassis to the shop on Friday so it can be reunited with the body. I'll post some pictures when I get it back home. I was hoping to take it right to the shop doing the final body and paint but his shop is at capacity at the moment. I'll just keep going with the restoration of components.



Looks great. I see that you added the rear sway bar - good choice. However, might I suggest that you add the upper/lower control arm braces. This will tie the 2 together and eliminate frame flex if you "use" the power of the engine. I like/used the UMI brand on my 1968 Lemans that I am rebuilding. This has been covered before on the forum's. 1964-1967 GM A-Body Control Arm Reinforcements/Frame Braces [4029] - $129.99 : UMI Performance, Inc. It is a bolt-in with all the parts you need - very easy. These arms have a slight bend to them to clear the floor pan as some brands can hit and you might have to do a little floor adjusting with the hammer. They are also adjustable so this makes it real easy to get your bolts lined up as frames/mounts are not always perfect.

Here is a lesser expensive version, and a copy of what the factory offered on the 4-speed cars, but they have no adjustments should you have any frame issues and they are not as heavy-duty as the UMI pieces. They don't need any additional bolts like the UMI set as they are flat stock and you would use your existing control arm bolts. There is nothing wrong with these and they are certainly better than no braces. https://www.yearone.com/Product/1964-72-gto/fp199#prettyPhoto

Just a suggestion. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks Jim,
I'll take all the suggestions you have. The car is actually a four speed just haven't got the new floor cut yet. It has the factory reinforcements but I'm going to have a closer look at those UMI parts. I have used their stuff before and it's great.

Thanks, Rob


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

She is mated back to the frame. Here are a few pictures. All metal now, rust is completely gone. Unfortunately I had to bring it back home instead of right to the painter. He is booked up, I'll start detailing components and wait my turn. He does beautiful work so it's worth the wait.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Well I got the call from the painter last week! Delivered it to his shop last night. Now I have some room in the garage to work on the components. I'll post some pictures as he progresses.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Pics from body shop*

Got just a few pics from the body shop today. Looks like he is making good progress towards getting it straight.


----------



## zsowhat (Mar 7, 2016)

*wow*

looks awesome it is a real inspiration


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow. I'm new here. This is fantastic. I can't wait to see the paint!


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Here are a few recent ones from the body shop. Just about finished the the fine work and ready for final primer. Lots of hours to get to this point.


----------



## Woffski (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome work! Car looks great!


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Starting to dig in on some of the sub assemblies while the car is at the painter. I'm way behind as I was tied up with some home improvement projects. Feels good to put something on the shelf complete and ready for install when the car comes back. Not going for factory correct, I'll detail the items that will show and make a difference. Items like this that are under the dash, I just want paint on it so it's clean and won't rust.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Here are a few of my first, "almost" finished piece of stainless trim. I did all the polishing on a previous restoration but I had forgotten how time consuming and tedious this was. If anyone has some tips or secrets I'm all ears.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Just got some pictures back from the painter. I'm debating a black vinyl top. Let me know what you think.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

one more.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Back from paint. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Car looks beautiful ! A couple of quick questions:

(1) When the body was stripped, it looks like you painted the interior floors with a black coating. What did you use?

(2) What did you paint your pedal assembly with color and brand ?

(3) What size wheels did you get ?

(4) Do you have any pictures of the finished painted interior ? I am trying to decide on color and am interested in what people do on the inside vs. outside.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

1966GT0 said:


> Just got some pictures back from the painter. I'm debating a black vinyl top. Let me know what you think.


Hope you did not do the vinyl top. My GTO had a factory one. When it went for the big repaint job, painter stripped off the vinyl top and found surface rust and pinholes (AAARRRGGH). Anyway, he repaired the metal, used quality primer, bc/cc, and she is looking good. With the potential rusting issues, I would never have another vinyl top. FWIW


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Chris,
The product I used on the floors inside and underneath is called Raptor. There are several similar products out there, another is called Lizard skin. Very similar to a bed liner.

I think I used the gloss black industrial paint in the spray bomb from Rustoleum. I use an etch primer first then topcoat.

Rear wheels are 18 x 9.5 and fronts are 17 x 8.

I'll try and get some of the interior. It's just a black my painter uses on most of his GM restos. I beleive it has what he calls a 20 or 40% flatening agent in it to reduce the glare off the dash.

Haven't bit the bullet on the top yet, thanks for the input. I have been thinking about alternatives but it will never see rain anyway.
Thanks, Rob


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

1966GT0 said:


> Chris,
> The product I used on the floors inside and underneath is called Raptor. There are several similar products out there, another is called Lizard skin. Very similar to a bed liner.
> 
> I think I used the gloss black industrial paint in the spray bomb from Rustoleum. I use an etch primer first then topcoat.
> ...


Thanks Rob! Your car looks great! What is powering the beast  ? Have you put it on the dyno ?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1966GT0 said:


> Chris,
> The product I used on the floors inside and underneath is called Raptor. There are several similar products out there, another is called Lizard skin. Very similar to a bed liner.
> 
> I think I used the gloss black industrial paint in the spray bomb from Rustoleum. I use an etch primer first then topcoat.
> ...


Personally, I think it would really offset the car's color with a white vinyl top and really turn heads. Another option is to simply paint it white as they did come this way with the vinyl top trim and a painted roof. Again, I'd go white with it versus black. Maybe take a side photo of the car and then let someone photo shop a white top/black top on the car and see how you like it. You could try a few different shades of white to see what would be best suited to match the body color. :thumbsup:


----------



## butchowens01 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Rob, (And All)

I was 16 at the time ('86) and managed to fanagle my way into a 66 Gold, Hard Top 24217 for a REALLY good price. 
Bought it from a friend named Barb. 
It had a YF '67 400 from a Grand Prix or Catalina so I was told. 
It had a '67 grill complete w/ Grand Prix turn signal lights. 

The guy that built the motor (With his Dad) followed me home from work one day from evergreen Lawn and Garden (Where I worked) 
After all of the cussing at/about Barb, who sold the car to me;
He went on to explain all the goodies internally. 
Steel Crank, dome Pistons, and etcetera. 

Damn car!
What a He'll of an automobile!!!!!
Had it been any shorter or lighter, it'd pull at least one wheel off the ground. 
Not kidding or exaggerating at all.!!!

Damn I loved that car!!!
Damn I MISS that car!!!

Life circumstances of the day; I was forced to sell it to a restoration shop in Phoenix / Tempe at the time. 
Stupid kid who didn't know any better. 
Knowing what I do now, I'd have NEVER sold it. 

Well, Went back a few months after, to see its progress to be told it had been crushed. 

Well, I cried 

Very sad day for me. 

That was 30 years ago
Not a day passes I don't miss her or wish and pray I may someday have another one in my life
I swear to God I'd blow her off with a leaf blower and wipe her with a diaper.








Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have at least a few of those in my past. How about this one, I go to look at a car I'm really interested in. A 1970 true Chevelle LS6 white with black stripes. I test drive it and love it. We haggle a bit and we are within $50. I walk away and tell my buddy I'll come back tomorrow and he will sell it. I stop back the next day and it's gone. Mind you this is 35 years ago. So what was his bottom dollar $550 dollars, I cringe every time the hammer drops for 100k at Barret Jackson on one of them. Hindsight is 20/20. Hope you find another one day. There are still some deals out there.


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

Your build is coming along very nicely. I have a full re-build planned for my 66 vert after I finish my 65 wagon.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Added a little gingerbread today. The chrome really sets the paint off. Now back to the less thrilling Fat Mat installation.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Wow, really like the paint , looking sweet !!!


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have been working on rewiring the car. Went with the American autowire Classic update kit. Very nice kit with lots of room for updates and additions if you wish. I'm going with an aftermarket dash and Dakota Digital gauges. Here is a pic of it test fit in the dash.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dash is in including radio and heater controls. Fit was great no trimming needed.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Motor is in!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1966GT0 said:


> Motor is in!


Is that the special 1966 "Pontiac Orange" on the block?


----------



## Ky Bob (Sep 3, 2017)

That's a beautiful burgundy color, is that the stock 66 GTO burgundy? Don't remember it looking that sharp. I had one that color in the 70s, and I am restoring one little at a time. Good job on yours looks great


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Not a stock color but in some lighting it looks like it. It's called Black Rose.
Thanks, Rob


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Fired the engine up and did a 20 minute break in. Went pretty well, held a steady 185 degrees. Had a little oil leak but fortunately it appears to be at the distributor base due to the gasket, new one on order. Also got to take it for a short spin for the first time ever. As the engine was out when I bought it. Still have a little tuning and a few little gremlins to work out. But all in all a great weekend. This has me motivated to get to the next steps interior and trim. Here are a couple of pictures.
Rob


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Looking amazing 1966GTO, I’m really excited for you, what a build your doing, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

OH, that dash looks GOOD! I just visited Classic Dash in Carson city and picked up (what appears to be) the same carbon fiber face with the full set of gauges. Now I cannot wait to get out and plug it all in to my '67 dash. Were there any problems you can alert me to in the installation? I got the speedometer sending unit to convert the mechanical output to electrical for the modern speedo/odo. Did you run into any other issues with sending unit connections or the mounting of the dash panel, itself?


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

All fit very well and went together nicely. I was tying into the american autowire classic update kit. The only issue I ran into was when I put the spedo adapter onto the trans there wasn't room to plug the electrical connector on. It mentions with some transmissions it doesn't fit. I overcame it by buying a new spedo cable , screwing that into the trans then screwing the connector onto the other end. Actually worked out better in some ways as I routed it to the stock location through the floorboard which kept all connections under the dash. Good luck with your setup.
Rob


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Added a little shine last weekend. The lower front moldings from Ames fit really well if your originals are shot.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Wow, nice job !! What a great restoration. I like what your have done from the dash to the paint.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Vinyl top*

I pre-installed the vinyl top moldings today in preparation for the top install. Would like to get some comments based on the pictures. Vinyl or no vinyl. You won't hurt my feelings. No worries of rust, it's not getting wet.
Thanks, Rob


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

1966GT0 said:


> I pre-installed the vinyl top moldings today in preparation for the top install. Would like to get some comments based on the pictures. Vinyl or no vinyl. You won't hurt my feelings. No worries of rust, it's not getting wet.
> Thanks, Rob


No vinyl IMHO, I am just not a fan of that look. The car looks really nice BTW - congratulations!


----------



## nardulli (Sep 13, 2009)

You have found a really solid car. Brings back so many memories of the 66 I did when I was a teenager. My Pop gave me three totaled 66 GTO's and space to use in the shop of the family business. Looking back, that's how he made sure I learned mechanics. It also meant I spent every dime of my summer paychecks on parts - and that kept me out of trouble. (mostly). Anyway, great looking car - wish you much fun and success with it.


----------



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh, definitely do the vinyl top! You have the moldings and material, so go for it. I know a lot of guys don't view vinyl tops as "muscle car" accessories, but I have always thought GM A-bodies wore it well. It ties the body to the interior in a classy way. Your car is looking terrific so far!


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

After looking at the vinyl draped over the car for a few days I decided I really liked the look. Yesterday I tackled my first vinyl top install, I'm tickled with the way it turned out. Possibly one of the scariest things I have done through the restoration. But also one of the most rewarding things. Here are some pictures.


----------



## 6804gto (Dec 31, 2018)

The vinyl top turned out great. Your doing a nice job on that 66


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

1966GT0 said:


> After looking at the vinyl draped over the car for a few days I decided I really liked the look. Yesterday I tackled my first vinyl top install, I'm tickled with the way it turned out. Possibly one of the scariest things I have done through the restoration. But also one of the most rewarding things. Here are some pictures.


Wow! Great work!


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

*headliner and package tray are in*

Finished up the headliner and package tray install. Came out nice just a few wrinkles that I need to steam and heat out. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

*G8 seats*

Test fitting the G8 seats I bought.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

1966GT0 said:


> Test fitting the G8 seats I bought.


 Looking good. I like the wheels. I got the chrome. what are the sizes you went with?


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Rears are 18" 255/40/18
Fronts are 17" 235/45/17


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Drip rail moldings*

Finally finished polishing up the drip rail molding. Here are a few pictures of them installed.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Both G8 seats installed*

Here are a few more of the G8 seats installed. Also got the electric working, pretty easy on these just a hot and ground. I dropped off the rear seats to be matched on Saturday. It will be about a month before I get those back. The buckets sit just a bit higher than stock but you can lower them with the electric.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Rear seat redone*

Stopped by the Upholstery shop today to drop off the dash bad and was given this surprise. I didn't realize he had even started on the rear seat. I had him match the new G8 seats up front. It was his idea to create the bucket seat feel for the back. Hard to believe that's all on top of the original frames. Not for everyone I'm sure, but exactly what I was going for.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Glass in*

Front and rear glass in along with the stainless. Working on the interior now.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

What window felt kit did you use? I replaced mine (tried two different kits) and unfortunately neither fit well.

Love the color and wheels....Looking forward to seeing the finished interior.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

They were called original Repops, i thought they fit pretty nicely and looked good.
Thanks, Rob


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Interior pictures*

The interior is pretty much done. Had a great weekend with lots of time spent on the car. Bumpers are on now as well.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sweet! The car looks great and the interior has me wishing I had gone that route for my front seats....Congratulations!

How is the motor (I will have to read what you did with the motor and suspension)?


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Exterior complete*

Here are a few with the final stainless trim installed. Exterior is pretty much buttoned up.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

cij911 said:


> Sweet! The car looks great and the interior has me wishing I had gone that route for my front seats....Congratulations!
> 
> How is the motor (I will have to read what you did with the motor and suspension)?


Small block Chevy found on page 6 of the build. Lot of brightwork and polish.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

She's done !! For all practical purposes anyway, we all know they are never done. I have started getting it out on a few runs, a little longer each time. Then making notes and tweaking a few things. I'll do that through the summer and enjoy it as much as possible. Then work on little wish list things over the winter. Here is a picture of the first car show I attended. Thanks to those who kept me motivated with comments.
Rob


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Gorgeous. Good job!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You did a great job, like the entire look of the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

i realize it's been done for a while but thanks for the pictures- just starting to get into the heart and soul of my restore-- really wish mine was as solid as yours but i knew what i was getting into---------- kinda. double thumbs up!


----------

